# Hola Mohalla



## Neutral Singh (Mar 26, 2005)

Hola Mahalla or Hola Mohalla or simply Hola is a Sikh festival, which takes place on the first of the lunar month of Chet, which usually falls in March. This follows the Hindu festival of Holi; Hola is the masculine form of the feminine sounding Holi. Mahalia, derived from the Arabic root hal (alighting, descending), is a Punjabi word that implies an organized procession in the form of an army column accompanied by war drums and standard-bearers, and proceeding to a given location or moving in state from one Gurdwara to another. 

This custom originated in the time of Guru Gobind Singh (1666-1708) who held the first march at Anandpur on Chet vadi 1, 1757 Bk (22nd February, 1701). Unlike Holi, when people playfully sprinkle color, dry or mixed in water, on each other the Guru made Hola Mahalla an occasion for the Sikhs to demonstrate their martial skills in simulated battles. This was probably done forestalling a grimmer struggle against the imperial power following the battle of Ninnohgarh in 1700. Holla Mahalla became an annual event held in an open ground near Holgarh Fort across the rivulet Charan Ganga, northwest to the town of Anandpur sahib. The popularity of this festival may be judged from the fact that out of five Sikh public holidays requested by the Khalsa Diwan, Lahore in 1889, the Government approved only two - Holla Mahalla and the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak. Hola Mahalla is presently the biggest festival at Anandpur. It will be appropriate here to discuss briefly the town and the participants of this festival.


----------



## trytry123456 (Mar 6, 2007)

khalsaai jaho jalaal


----------



## rajbinder (Mar 8, 2007)

I have put some pictures of Holla Mohalla celebrations at Anandpur Sahib, Punjab at:

sunstaroverseas.com/aspnet_client/system_web/1_1_4322/HollaMohalla.pps

Rajbinder Singh


----------



## badmash (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice photos. Thank you. I have always wanted to go.


----------



## dalsingh (Mar 10, 2007)

Those photos were great.

Thanks!


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't find ways to see through that link, if you feel appropriate you can upload your presentation in our download section for the benefit of fellow SPiaNs. 

Regards


----------



## rajbinder (Mar 10, 2007)

I tried to upload the file but got following error:Upload Errors*http://www.sunstaroverseas.com/aspnet_client/system_web/1_1_4322/HollaMohalla.pps*:
Invalid File


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2007)

The file has been uploaded in our downloads section.


----------



## gurus_princess (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow thats intersting!
I never knew much about Holla Mohala, I always thought that it was the throwing of the colours and that was it!?!
I would just like to ask, "How many people participate?"


----------



## rajbinder (Mar 12, 2007)

Dear Princess

A large no. of people throng at the event of Hola Mohalla in Anandpur Sahib. You can visit news article: SikhNet News Archive - Nihangs steal show at Hola Mohalla: article first published 03/06/2007
for this year's Hola Mohalla participation.

Regards


----------



## gurus_princess (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot!

Is Hola Mohalla held at the same time every year?
Who is a Nihang?

No festivals are celebrated where I live, so I never knew about these festivals.

Than you very much


----------



## rajbinder (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola Mohalla is celebrated mostly in the month of March. The day is not fixed accoding to Gregorian calender but is decided according to Vikrami Samvat (Hindu Calender). This day coincides with the Hindu festival Holi. 

About Nihangs, you can find more information at: Nihang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You should come to India atleast once to see Hola Mohalla that is celebrated in Anandpur Sahib, Punjab. Another big festival that is celebrated here is Baisakhi which falls on 13th of April every year. This is celebrated because Guru Gobind Singh ji constituted Khalsa panth on this day.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2010)

Great article. It needs to be copied to the Sanatan Sikhism section because it clarifies some interesting background.


----------

